# Longest ethical shot



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Had a nice one come in last night literally the last minute of shooting light. I was about to get up and heard a couple of clucks. Looked down at my phone for the time and it was now or never. He was through some trees at 60 yards. I patterned my gun at 50 yards last year and told myself this was as far as I would go, as it was still a good pattern (not sure on penetration). Long story short I passed on the shot as I have with several encounters from 55-65 yards the past few years. Here I am still birdless since 2018. What should I feel comfortable with penetration wise? I try to do the right things like clean shots, not baiting (as I know a lot of people do), scouting, and getting out early, etc. Ive only shot a couple of birds at 15 yards. Im using 3.5 inch longbeard xr 2 Oz. Am I being too cautious maybe? It sure never turns out like I see in videos where you set up a pop up blind on the edge of a field and a half hour in the Tom's come in tearing up the decoys lol


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I tend to do the right and ethical thing, to each there own and I’m not judging anyone. I learned a long time ago that I have to live with the choices I make and Im responsible for my actions and know one else is. Usually when I take a chance it doesn’t turn out well for me so I stear clear of it, right around 40 yards is my limit give or take a yard or two!
Flight


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I think you made the right decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I will not take a shot past 40 yds either, your just going to wound him or put his eye out and you'll have one less tom to hunt.They are a worthy opponent.thats why we love turkey hunting.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

The overall experience and the thrill of fooling a bird to me is far more rewarding than the kill , although that is what we set out and hope to do,And knowing that passing an iffy shot is better than crippling a bird and not recovering it will leave no doubt you did the right thing.There will be other opportunities and other birds with a different outcome. what happens on paper is not the same as the real deal when it comes to making a killing shot on a big Tom. The closer the better!!!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

It all depends on the gun and the shot situation and the ammo you’re using. Ammo has come along ways over the last few years and it’s not all created equal. I stoned a Tom at 53 paces last year. I knew it was over 45 but didn’t think it was over 50. That being said I’m confident my load would kill a Tom at 65 maybe 70 yds based off my patterning. Btw. It was duplex hand load of 3” tss #7 and 8s. With my old Winchester #5s in 3.5” I wouldn’t have even considered a 50yd shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Your instincts were correct. Odds are you would have crippled it, so then you would have had to chase a bird with a 60 yard head start, which you probably would have had to fire again after shooting hours, breaking a game law. Or, if the cover was thick in low light no way you’d find a hiding Turkey.
Good job sir I still kick myself for not taking a 55 yard shot in an open field with a .10 on a nice bird.
But, I trust my instincts too.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

28hotshot said:


> Had a nice one come in last night literally the last minute of shooting light. I was about to get up and heard a couple of clucks. Looked down at my phone for the time and it was now or never. He was through some trees at 60 yards. I patterned my gun at 50 yards last year and told myself this was as far as I would go, as it was still a good pattern (not sure on penetration). Long story short I passed on the shot as I have with several encounters from 55-65 yards the past few years. Here I am still birdless since 2018. What should I feel comfortable with penetration wise? I try to do the right things like clean shots, not baiting (as I know a lot of people do), scouting, and getting out early, etc. Ive only shot a couple of birds at 15 yards. Im using 3.5 inch longbeard xr 2 Oz. Am I being too cautious maybe? It sure never turns out like I see in videos where you set up a pop up blind on the edge of a field and a half hour in the Tom's come in tearing up the decoys lol


I never have killed a bird right off the roost. I have my best success between 11am and 5pm. Most come in silent so you better be on your toes. At that time of the day they are just out a wondering around and come to calls much better. I don't hunt open fields, I hunt dense woodlots.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

chuckinduck said:


> It all depends on the gun and the shot situation and the ammo you’re using. Ammo has come along ways over the last few years and it’s not all created equal. I stoned a Tom at 53 paces last year. I knew it was over 45 but didn’t think it was over 50. That being said I’m confident my load would kill a Tom at 65 maybe 70 yds based off my patterning. Btw. It was duplex hand load of 3” tss #7 and 8s. With my old Winchester #5s in 3.5” I wouldn’t have even considered a 50yd shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That'd actually be 8's and 9's, and they'll carry the required energy to about 73 yards. Not recommended and requires a specialized setup, but certainly possible and ethical in the right hands.


----------



## Reef runner (Jan 21, 2020)

The best thing you could have done was not shoot if you don’t 100% believe you can drop them with your setup. I shot lead for a long time out to 45 yards. I made the switch to Hevishot, a different choke and a red dot some years ago. I have 100% confidence in my setup to 60. I shot a crippled bird 4 years ago at 62 yards. And I only shot cause my neighbor told me he shot and blew feathers off a big Tom flying a few days previously. When I cleaned that bird it was hit in the legs and guts. I don’t need to shoot that far all the time. I like to fool them and get them close. But it’s nice to have a setup that will take a hung up bird out to 60 yards, especially if you go out of state and are trying to get multiple birds on a 5 or 6 day trip. I have heard unreal stories about TSS shot patterns. But at this point I still have 4 boxes of hevi shot. Good luck on your next hunt.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

My self imposed limit is 30 yards with an arrow. It’s only about the thrill of the hunt for me, and the more mature the bird the better.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't normally like to get into these debates although long distance sniping does bother me. However I think you did the right thing if you felt unsure of the shot better to let the bird walk to hunt another day as you obviously did . Well done in my opinion. Now go out and fool him into 30 with your set up


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I got a bit excited a few years ago and shot a tom at 57 paces. Then had to chase him down a huge hill that he rolled down while still flopping hard. Lol. Rookie mistake, he was coming right in and would have closed the distance pretty quickly. Just nerves in my end. I try to keep all my shots within 40 yards now, 30 or less is even better. 

Sounds like you made the right call. Being that close to the end of shooting time it's not worth risking wounding a bird.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Whatever you prove on a pattern board , and you have locked in confidently after , is your range with a clear shot.

Nothing wrong with passing if doubt exists. It exists for a very logical reason sometimes.
You avoided the pressure of how long since you've popped a bird. And you should.
That really has nothing to do with your effective range confidence.
Sure , if you could shoot every bird you see it would. But , there's a limit of range somewhere for each gun,load,conditions,and individual.

Congrats on getting out. And seeing a Tom!
Keep at it.
The next one might be so close you have to lean back to be able shoot.... Don't miss!


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

28hotshot said:


> Had a nice one come in last night literally the last minute of shooting light. I was about to get up and heard a couple of clucks. Looked down at my phone for the time and it was now or never. He was through some trees at 60 yards. I patterned my gun at 50 yards last year and told myself this was as far as I would go, as it was still a good pattern (not sure on penetration). Long story short I passed on the shot as I have with several encounters from 55-65 yards the past few years. Here I am still birdless since 2018. What should I feel comfortable with penetration wise? I try to do the right things like clean shots, not baiting (as I know a lot of people do), scouting, and getting out early, etc. Ive only shot a couple of birds at 15 yards. Im using 3.5 inch longbeard xr 2 Oz. Am I being too cautious maybe? It sure never turns out like I see in videos where you set up a pop up blind on the edge of a field and a half hour in the Tom's come in tearing up the decoys lol


Let your pattern and range work decide your maximum range. I shot at 50 yards and pattern was great and the shot penetrated the OSB fairly deep. That's my personal max range but I'm sure if I did the same test at 60 yards, the pattern would be a bit more open and penetration a bit less. Would it kill ? Probably. I just set my range at 50 being Positive it'll get it done.


----------

